
Serenity OS update (August 2019) [video] - akling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h76Ah4oKfKE
======
akling
Serenity is a graphical Unix-like OS for x86 computers written from scratch
over the last 11 months. It's being developed here:
[https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity](https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity)

The biggest new thing this month is that we're up and running on real
hardware, not just VM's anymore. :)

~~~
ozkl
Nice job. It looks so impressive. I wish we could download an OS image to try
it in a VM without having to build.

